# HOW I HEALED MY IBS / LEAKY GAS!



## finallyhealthy (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

It's been a loooooong time since I've been on here but I know what a lot of you guys are going through and want to help. I used to be soooo sick and literally tried every diet, medicine, etc. without any help but the one thing that did help me was a vegan diet. Seriously. I remember being stuck at home looking up all the "healthy" people on YouTube and just realized that all the healthiest ones turned out to be vegan or vegetarian. Then I heard someone mention "you'll never find a hospital full of vegans" and that pretty much did it.. Trust me, I tried the paleo diet, keto diet, low carb diet, atkins diet, EVERYTHING. NOTHING WORKED EXCEPTED FRESH FRUIT AND VEGETABLES.

Paleo has too much fat and no fiber..

Atkins made me feel terrible and lead me no where..

Bone broths just made the inflammation worse and clogged my arteries.

#2. AND IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME, GET TESTED FOR ALLERGIES.

I was in denial for so long that I was allergic to gluten, soy, corn, etc. that I spent years just wallowing. Don't make my mistake. Get a blood test AND get a hair follicle test for $150 that cross references your hair with 600 foods and tells you which ones you shouldn't be eating.. Eating a banana only diet for a week worked wonders for me. Please check out the banana diet on YouTube if you need more evidence..

Just try it. My ibs went from tummy aches, to pains, to headaches, to nightmares, and onset of something like autoimmune problems but a vegan diet cured me. I really hope this helps you.


----------



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

I guess it's different for everyone. I've been vegetarian my entire life and just decided to go vegan about a year ago. My LG occurred after that ...

Do you only eat fruits and vegetables or is your diet comprised of anything else?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

My LG started after becoming vegan !


----------

